

Show HN: BookFlocks - larsen
http://bookflocks.com

======
larsen
Interviews about books, in the spirit of usesthis.com.

I'm publishing a new interview every week (you can follow @bookflocks on
Twitter for announces).

There's still much work to do:

. RSS feed

. A page collecting all the books mentioned in the interviews

. Better mobile version

. And so on and so forth…

I hope you'll find it interesting, feedbacks are definitely welcome

